# What Should We As A Country Expect in 2021?



## DuHastMich (Dec 11, 2020)

With Trump fighting tooth and nail to get this election overturned, we should officially flush 2020 down the shitter. 

There will be no meaningful stimulus passed before the end of the year. The blaming and finger-pointing will be epic.

2021 surely can't be shittier than this, right?

What should us misfit travelers, vagabonders, squatters and those interested in the aforementioned expect? A stimulus bill, tax hikes, or maybe the death of small business?

Before you answer, remember that Mad Max was set in 2021.


----------



## Odin (Dec 11, 2020)

https://www.jpost.com/omg/former-is...f-says-aliens-exist-humanity-not-ready-651405

To summarize: Professor Haim Eshed, who served as head of the Defense Ministry's Space Division (Israel's space program) for nearly 30 years and is a three-time recipient of the Israel Security Award has claimed we are in contact with aliens and there is the existence of a "Galactic Federation."

I would also mention that for some years now Canada has a former Minster of Defense that has made similar claims... eh.

Oh and lets not forget the creation of the Space Force in recent times... eh.

Haha... or the pentagon tic tac videos or the new military pic of a cube ufo from a fighter jet that you can find in recent news.

What's going on people what's out there... wooo oo ooo oooo. (0,,,o)


----------



## MFB (Dec 11, 2020)

DuHastMich said:


> What should us misfit travelers, vagabonders, squatters and those interested in the aforementioned expect? A stimulus bill, tax hikes, or maybe the death of small business?


Fair enough question; but for the sake of balance....to me the most attractive and easiest part of being a vagabond is not having to worry the fickle societal concerns and seeing what happens when we broaden those very specific mental spotlights that inhibit us from livin' the good life. I just know Alec Baldwin does a pretty good Trump.

But really I just posted in this thread to voice my opinion that @Odin may very well be in real life the great Kilgore Trout.


----------



## Odin (Dec 11, 2020)

MFB said:


> But really I just posted in this thread to voice my opinion that @Odin may very well be in real life the great Kilgore Trout.



Such a comparison may be possible in many worlds. I'm honored.

Hope it was not the "visitors" that gave Kurt the idea for ice-nine.

The "fictional" polymorph of water which instead of melting at 0 °C, melts at 45.8 °C

Might put to question why a planet would be terraformed to heat up.

Sounds like a great temperature for our advanced reptilian masters. 

::lurking:: ~ *makes mysterious x-files* sound.

Post Script: I also predict increased solar flares and the discovery of an island with beer volcanoes, jolly pirates, and a pasta based deity.


----------



## DuHastMich (Dec 12, 2020)

MFB said:


> Fair enough question; but for the sake of balance....to me the most attractive and easiest part of being a vagabond is not having to worry the fickle societal concerns and seeing what happens when we broaden those very specific mental spotlights



I feel ya. I guess my question resides more on the "freedom" portion of vagabonding (i.e. will Biden have us all locked down eating government cheese) and general hitching. I do not worry about much anymore, except if and when some arrogant 70-some-odd year old serial fondler threatens to lock down America again.


----------



## MFB (Dec 12, 2020)

DuHastMich said:


> I feel ya. I guess my question resides more on the "freedom" portion of vagabonding (i.e. will Biden have us all locked down eating government cheese) and general hitching. I do not worry about much anymore, except if and when some arrogant 70-some-odd year old serial fondler threatens to lock down America again.


I know others here who are interested in politics and social concerns can answer better than I can as I dont educate myself much on the subjects. I know nothing of the economy so can't comment on the state of small businesses. From a bystander's perspective, it's always about money to me. So I would guess the Left will continue to pretend to care about our health by proposing lockdowns, and the right will continue to rage and say we need to open everything and get the machine moving again. Basically I think things will putz on as they are now. And the populous will divide itself on the subject per usual. But I wont pretend to know what I am talking about.

In regards to travel; the big one to me is borders being closed. I think americans are only allowed in Mexico, Brazil, and Costa Rica presently?
I think people that pick up hitch hikers will continue to do so. 
When I was in the states it seemed like there were more bum-feeds and food banks opening because of covid so food might be easier. 
I've been all over in 2020, and haven't had an issue finding work or getting anywhere.
I've met a lot of people over the summer that were travelling bc of COVID, as they had the time and money.
In short I dont think it effects people on the fringe so much.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 13, 2020)

Odin said:


> Such a comparison may be possible in many worlds. I'm honored.
> 
> Hope it was not the "visitors" that gave Kurt the idea for ice-nine.
> 
> ...


what the fuck are you even talking about and what does it have to do with the OP?


----------



## DuHastMich (Dec 14, 2020)

MFB said:


> In regards to travel; the big one to me is borders being closed. I think americans are only allowed in Mexico, Brazil, and Costa Rica presently?



It's interesting that you mention crossing borders.

I finally went out and got my passport book and card, but cannot go to Finland (sad face). The U.S. & World Report listed 50 destinations that we can travel to, which include:


_*About half of South America and Central America*_. Can't go to Argentina (want to go to Buenos Aires badly). They advise against Brazil due to crime and growing COVID-19 cases. Chile is open if you want to check out Santiago or Valparaiso.
*About 2/3 of Africa*. Jo-berg would be my only destination in Africa.
*Most countries in or near the Bermuda Triangle*. Makes sense since tourism is probably 90% of their income.
*South Korea*. If you want to look through long-range binoculars across the DMZ into North Korea, you may catch a glimpse of KJU.
*UK countries.*

Above countries have their own PCR test requirements and/or quarantining expectations.

Most EU countries are still scared shitless we'll infect the masses, so won't let us back in. Which sucks because I am keen on visiting Finland before anywhere else in Europe.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 14, 2020)

DuHastMich said:


> It's interesting that you mention crossing borders.
> 
> I finally went out and got my passport book and card, but cannot go to Finland (sad face). The U.S. & World Report listed 50 destinations that we can travel to, which include:
> 
> ...



dude, nice info, appreciate it

the one place to rule them all, i regret not spending more time in Buenos Aires (CABA, never been outside of the city except to EZE)

now's approaching summer in Patagonia though, that's the place to be - although not being able to go overland through Argentina is sad in pants material - check flights to Punta Arenas, 3 hour se of Puerto Natales


----------



## DuHastMich (Dec 14, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> the one place to rule them all, i regret not spending more time in Buenos Aires (CABA, never been outside of the city except to EZE)



Yeah I have done extensive research on neighborhoods to avoid, where to stay, places to eat and stuff.

I hope that Patagonia has hostels or something. Because at first glance, hotels are expensive as shit.


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey @DuHastMich sorry if I took the thread a bit sideways there at first. You did mention a Mad Max future and I was well into my typing with two fingers phase of the night haha.

So including a little up to date news on the "Galactic' news seemed appropriate.

Also MFB complimented me with a reference to Kurt Vonnegut's works... so felt the need to reply as well. And Pastafarianism does exist so maybe someone will establish an island with papier-mâché volcanoes pouring beer. Who knows?

As for the political portion... yea I think taxes will always be jacked on homeowners and on goods and services... gotta feed the machine. (sarc)

And well the electors are doing their thing today and the drama continues.

I try to pay attention to the global military industrial situation... Us sent amphibious ships to the china sea recently and I'm not sure of the accuracy but we have carrier groups on both east and west coasts. Like... on guard?

Edit: Oh shit... my first post here was at 150 something pm... that explains a lot. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## DuHastMich (Dec 15, 2020)

Odin said:


> Hey @DuHastMich sorry if I took the thread a bit sideways there at first. You did mention a Mad Max future and I was well into my typing with two fingers phase of the night haha.
> 
> So including a little up to date news on the "Galactic' news seemed appropriate.
> 
> ...



It's good. Was just trying to follow your references.

Yeah, the electors are going to confirm Biden, but I believe Pence will utilize his position to disavow those electoral votes, which then sets up a House vote. Not just ANY House vote, but a House vote where only 1 representative per state gets to cast a vote. At last count, that gives Trump a 26-23 advantage, which enough to push the election into a heavily moderated revote.

Dems will of course pursue legal battles, but at the end of the day, the Supreme Court that Trump stacked will disavow those legal battles in the name of constitutional fairness.

The aforementioned is Trump's only known path to victory.

I, too, am paying attention to the war games being played. Except this time, it's not global thermonuclear warfare we're dealing with, no Matthew Broderick to save us.

WOULD YOU LIKE TO PLAY A NICE GAME OF CHESS?


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 15, 2020)

DuHastMich said:


> Yeah I have done extensive research on neighborhoods to avoid, where to stay, places to eat and stuff.
> 
> I hope that Patagonia has hostels or something. Because at first glance, hotels are expensive as shit.



i made friends w/ someone who stays in Constitucion, we went out on the public transit a lot, couldn't even say where all we went. Crazy shit can happen everywhere there though, I had shit thrown at me on a Sunday morning in the bougiest part that I walked through. 

There are many hostels & camping options throughout southern Chile


----------



## MFB (Dec 15, 2020)

Apologies for derailing this thread as well @Odin's post cracked me up and I had to give credit where credit is due.

@DuHastMich I came across that site back in Sept when I was doing research for winter travels. A lot has change and opened since then. Even with the borders being open I would still be weary of travel. A lot have curfews, buses may not being running, things you want to see may be closed. Also, I know for Chile they actually make you check in somehow everyday for your imposed 2 week qaurantine, meaning it looks like you can't just give them an address and then go explore. After spending the time and money to go somewhere losing 2 weeks in a room is a big deal to me. 

My big goal this winter was to do Chili and Patagonia, it's high on my list, but bc of all these uncertainties I begrudgingly ended up in Mexico. Still kind of frustrated about it, then I realize what an entitled american I am, poor lil ol me only gets to travel around Mexico for a couple months. 
For anyone wanting to travel internationally, I would caution to be patient and wait a couple more months til we have a better idea of whats what; or do your homework thoroughly if you are set on it. There is also a small chance you get stuck somewhere if there's a spike where you are. Not worth it for me. 

In regards to war games (good movie!);
I regret that I won't get to see how we (humanity) ultimately fuck all this up and blow everything to smithereens. I dont think it'll happen soon but someday. I'll long be dead. 
Hopefully heaven has some sort celestial wikipedia where every question in the universe is answered and I can reference that.


----------



## DuHastMich (Dec 15, 2020)

MFB said:


> Apologies for derailing this thread as well @Odin's post cracked me up and I had to give credit where credit is due.
> 
> @DuHastMich I came across that site back in Sept when I was doing research for winter travels. A lot has change and opened since then. Even with the borders being open I would still be weary of travel. A lot have curfews, buses may not being running, things you want to see may be closed. Also, I know for Chile they actually make you check in somehow everyday for your imposed 2 week qaurantine, meaning it looks like you can't just give them an address and then go explore. After spending the time and money to go somewhere losing 2 weeks in a room is a big deal to me.
> 
> ...



No worries, nothing really got derailed. Again, my 47-year old fried brain lost track of where the Mad Max quip was going. Believe Matt was basically trying to get us all back on track (or semi-track at least).

I would love it if you gathered some information on places to stay on the cheap and maybe put them somewhere on this site or PM them to me. 

I plan on waiting until the EU lifts their ban on us, more specifically countries within the Schengen Zone (i.e. Finland). 

I am surprised that you did brave the mighty Mexican soil with so much corruption going on in virtually all states. Even if you're an innocent man going from A to B, you could get clipped by a cartel member - or even a Federale mistaking you for a spy or something.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2020)

DuHastMich said:


> Even if you're an innocent man going from A to B, you could get clipped by a cartel member - or even a Federale mistaking you for a spy or something.


No way, Jose. That's sensationalism and just doesn't happen; at least any more than possibly getting gunned down by some psychopath in the states. Shit happens everywhere, but that dont mean it aint safe. About then years ago some american climber kids were climbing in one of the most remote regions in the world in Kyrgyzstan and got abducted by some fucked up rebel click passing through. 

Regardless, there are some places in the US I have been the I am quiet literally scared, or growing up in the NE there were areas of different cities you just didnt go. And I would say that it can be a subjective thing but I feel the american sentiment of Latin American countries being dangerous is rooted in never actually spending time in Latin America.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jan 8, 2021)

This was a fun thread to read through! Turns out Pence didn't use his position to overturn Biden's win. Just 6 days into the New Year and 2021 was all like, "Hold my Beer!" I think in the not too distant future foreign countries will be able to require that you be vaccinated in order to cross their borders. Especially if you're American and or traveling from America. I HOPE I'm wrong about that. I also foresee certain occupations requiring vaccinations as well. 

As for traveling or frequenting any place deemed dangerous or is generally deemed a place to avoid. Anyone would benefit from some due diligence in an endemic study of said area. Google maps is your friend, use it to study the population, what colors and types of garment are the common clothing. Is there a popular sports team? Grab a jersey familiarize yourself with some stats and try to fit in that way. Invest in people, even if you don't smoke cigarettes, it is often handy to have a pack. Offer them up as a way to strike up conversation with strangers. Know how to hold them and look like you actually smoke. If you're a smoker, you're already dialed there. I carry little 50ml bottles of liquor in my bag, to barter with homebums, and other people that I think may succumb to that vice. The biggest thing that I've learned is that you can't travel with your moral compass from point A and expect it to be accepted in point B. You gotta be open minded there and willing to adapt. 

"Normal is an illusion. What's normal to the spider is chaos to the fly."
-Charles Adams


----------



## Barf (Jan 8, 2021)

As someone who supports the incoming administration, here are some of those crazy liberal agendas I’ve read about that we could see come to fruition:

1. Gun laws should be reworked. We want all your guns. By all, I mean every single one. You have a Nerf gun? I want it. Rubber band launcher? Give it to me. Old school Super Soaker? It’s mine.

2. Marriage equality and reparations. Gay marriage is the only true marriage. Will that mean my marriage is voided? Unfortunately, yes, but the LGBT community has endured so much that they should get a leg up at this point.

3. Abortions for all! Seriously. The government should fund the development of at-home kits and give them out for free. Then Planned Parenthood can go back to being a low cost health center for all!

4. Universal healthcare for everyone. But I want it to cover everything from needed medical attention to any elective operations and procedures. Maybe I’ll finally be able to afford that third arm I’ve always wanted (made from stem cells I crowd source from number 3, of course).

5. More surveillance. I love my GPS equipped cellphone. I feel safe knowing that anyone can find me anywhere at any time and listen to what I’m doing. But I still don’t feel safe enough. I want that embedded right in my forehead, kind of like a third eye that sees all (which it will unless I put a tinfoil hat on).

6. More separation between church and state. I don’t just mean legal separation, either, we’re talking physical here. Houses of worship are literally no longer allowed to be connected to the ground. Religious institutions should pray to their gods to create some way of levitating their buildings above the ground. If it’s that important to them, the deities will up their game.

7. Defund the police. If I have to buy my own supplies as a teacher, let the police buy their own vests, guns, cars, dogs, bikes, clothes, badges, computers, mace, etc. The only thing we will fund is body cams and big light up name tags with ID#. I’d also support Lieutenant Dangle uniforms for all (paid for by the taxpayers as it would benefit us greatly). Also, all police must make siren noises with their mouths like in a Police Academy.

8. More immigration. We need to get more people into our country. New law says that you’re not allowed to come back from visiting another country without bringing someone back with you. Then you need to support them until they get on their feet. It’s important that we show other people what they’re missing in the country that spent the last 4 years getting great again.

9. More minority representation. Everything must now have a higher proportion of minorities than majorities. Obviously, this will create some kind of weird feedback loop, but that’s what the scientists can sort out after they finish number 3.

10. Better sex ed. I’m tired of this wimpy sex ed with bananas and 1950s birth videos. Students need to be required to attend live birth viewings via those old operating theaters. Things like proper contraception use should be taught by trained professionals from various different walks of life.

11. Education reform. There’s the obvious things like preschool for all and higher education opportunities (college, tech school, etc), but what about the bored empty-nester mom who wants to learn to crochet so she can make booties for her 30 iguanas? Why should she pay for furthering her education? Well, under the new education plan, she won’t have to spend a dime on tuition!

12. Universal Basic Income! Here’s that tasty sexy socialism for you. Everyone gets $50,000 a year plus free food and housing. You don’t even need to work to get it! As long as you’re breathing and have a pulse, it’s yours. Robots will be taking over soon anyway, so why not get us used to sitting around all the time and proving to everyone how lazy we really are!

13. Fair elections - voting is mandatory and not voting is punishable by death. The voting age will go down to 6 years old. I’ve seen some woke 6 year old kids, too, so I think it would benefit us in the long run.

14. No more gas cars. We all know that oil is terrible, so we’re going to convert all the gas cars into artful housing for the influx of immigrants (remember #8). From now on, everyone needs to bike, skate, or walk. Cross country skiing is also acceptable, as are snow shoes.

15. The National Anthem is going to be replaced. We will be having groups submit their ideas for a new country jingle, which will be replaced every 5 years. Dancing to it will be required, and those who do not learn the dance will be prosecuted under the “Kneeling is Unpatriotic act of 2021”.


----------



## Lin (Jan 11, 2021)

The biggest thing is libraries, shops, and hospitals going back to normal we finally deal with shittiness of Covid. I would NOT want to deal with any sort of serious injury/illness til that blows over.

I guess that would happen even if Trump were reelected... a few extra years down the line... at least there'll be fewer people going "omg this mask conspiracy is SuFfOcAtInG me!"


----------



## TurboArmatron (Jan 29, 2021)

DuHastMich said:


> With Trump fighting tooth and nail to get this election overturned, we should officially flush 2020 down the shitter.
> 
> There will be no meaningful stimulus passed before the end of the year. The blaming and finger-pointing will be epic.
> 
> ...


We can expect more neo lib, same shit as always except with a fucked economy. Kids still in cages, mass deportations. As anarchists and antifascists (hopefully) we need to continue with the direct action pressure that was put on them this summer. I'm in Portland and I know shits been calm in the rest of the US for awhile now. Shits still poppingg off here though and we need to be in the streets in every city. Bidin is not Trump but he's not a good guy. He's responsible for the mass incarnation of people of color over the last 20 years, not to mention he's the one that wrote the Patriot Act. Black men are still being murdered by police and bidin is going to give them more money. The right wing Fascists proud boys and the like seem to be off licking their wounds for now but they'll be back. With any luck the republican party will continue to implode to the point they can't get any candidate elected. There's a need for a progressive party as the Democrats continue to ignore their constituents, fuck over Bernie and keep the party center left. Unfortunately though that would put the left in the same situation the republicans are in with a fractoring party.


----------



## super good boy (Feb 5, 2021)

TurboArmatron said:


> There's a need for a progressive party as the Democrats continue to ignore their constituents, fuck over Bernie and keep the party center left. Unfortunately though that would put the left in the same situation the republicans are in with a fractoring party.


Fuck, democrats are center right if anything. I'm so sick of this shit. There's a ton of climate legislation that needs to be passed, dems have all of congress but we're gonna get another fucking compromise because of some shitty representative from west virginia WaNtS To kEeP cOaL JoBs fOr tHe wOrKiNg cLaSs


----------



## TurboArmatron (Feb 5, 2021)

Your right they are more center right, it's all fucking arbitrary though. There all the same. I was using center left kinda for the sake of argument. Like there needs to be a progressive party for Bernie / AOC Dems. Personally I don't support either one of them nor would I get behind a progressive party. I don't support capitalism. I was trying to point out the Democrats willing neglect of the majority of their constituents.


----------

